# xNTP. *sigh* The never ending decision.



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

angelcat said:


> Perfectly normal Fe. Don't listen to the stereotypes; NTPs are quite capable of using it and enjoy doing so.


I see but then how would one recognize strong or weak Ti? Ne? Si? Fe?
Or in fact cause all functions are being used how would one recognize its order?
You say am definitely NTP which I agree cause I notice myself using Ne which I conpletely agree on but I just wanted to ask these questions


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

You've said before that you instinctively think in patterns. You draw in patterns. You anticipate and notice patterns. Ne is obviously one of your top two functions. 

You also seem to use a lot of Fe, which would indicate it has relatively high usage as well. 

To determine introversion or extroversion, how much do you settle into a routine? The higher the Si, the more comfortable you are with routines, sameness, and predictability. Dominant Ne constantly pulls away from Si, away from anything familiar or mundane because it is in a constant search for what is new and novel.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

angelcat said:


> You've said before that you instinctively think in patterns. You draw in patterns. You anticipate and notice patterns. Ne is obviously one of your top two functions.
> 
> You also seem to use a lot of Fe, which would indicate it has relatively high usage as well.
> 
> To determine introversion or extroversion, how much do you settle into a routine? The higher the Si, the more comfortable you are with routines, sameness, and predictability. Dominant Ne constantly pulls away from Si, away from anything familiar or mundane because it is in a constant search for what is new and novel.


Yeah I was just checking 
I actually cannot handle routines I COULD try but fail as it gets stagnating. I always try to look for new things and get immdediately bored when it is something I already know/did. I cannot lock myself and have to always keep things fresh. This is the reason why I know I am not Si dom. I pursue new things that interest me and love to study them I simply cant stick to one thing cause I know everything about it/been playing it forever in fact I would drop it if that ever happens. The thing that I take interest the most are never ending things that could always keep me busy
But I really know I m an introvert in terms of where I get my energy from
I isolate myself and tend to love being alone and whenever long periods of socializing I CAN get worn out and need to go back home on my bed with my phone and video games maybe read some books I 'feel' the energy coming back. I dont really get it cause if I an an ENTP then I am an introverted one but some say its mot possible and other say it is.

Although I would like to ask you
From the way I *write* and the way I present myself. What type do I relate with the most?
Do I appear like I use Ne>Si?
Do I appear like I use Ti>Fe?


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

ENTP.

I see no Si-valuation and in fact, it is greatly devalued... which for me, rules out INTP.

If it makes you feel better, the ENXPs are the most introverted of the extroverts. They overload on occasion and need time alone. Notice how you said when you get worn out, you go play on your phone, or do video games, or read books? You're still looking outside yourself for entertainment. Introverts are less likely to do that.

You relate, writing wise, as an ENTP. I see lots of Ne and lots of Fe. Your Ne won't let you land on a certain type just in case maybe you didn't consider some variable; and you're looking for affirmation from other people about your type, which is Fe.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

angelcat said:


> ENTP.
> 
> I see no Si-valuation and in fact, it is greatly devalued... which for me, rules out INTP.
> 
> ...


Thanks 
I knew something was off when I was INTP and I had to make sure cause I knew I was missing on some variable something that got overlooked xD
I also know I use Ti > Fe. 
Thanks alot angelcat you also type me before as an INTP if you remember but it just didnt feel right :/
Thanks again ^^


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

angelcat said:


> ENTP.
> 
> I see no Si-valuation and in fact, it is greatly devalued... which for me, rules out INTP.
> 
> ...


But just in case any more things you can ask to figure my type out ^^


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you look for things to think about, or do you think to filter crap out?

the first is intp. I think to make order of the chaos of my ne. Ne is so inherent to me it took mea while to notice it. Like my breathing.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> Do you look for things to think about, or do you think to filter crap out?
> 
> the first is intp. I think to make order of the chaos of my ne. Ne is so inherent to me it took mea while to notice it. Like my breathing.


Uuuh hmm
Kinda hard to say xD
At times when I am bored I would try to look for things to think about. While at other times I would just think to get rid of something that has been bothering my brain and/or been annoying me (for example an unsolved question could really annoy me at times and I would think about it to get rid of it and if I find I cant I would stop eventually)
I mean I do love to think at times and sometimes to 'fantasize' but then again its a Enneagram 9 trait

Cant really aay anything about what Function I noticed first I Cant reaaly remember xD cause I kept bouncing types till I was sure I used Ne-Si and Ti-Fe
Anymore questions?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Xzcouter said:


> Yeah I was just checking
> I actually cannot handle routines I COULD try but fail as it gets stagnating. I always try to look for new things and get immdediately bored when it is something I already know/did. I cannot lock myself and have to always keep things fresh. This is the reason why I know I am not Si dom. I pursue new things that interest me and love to study them I simply cant stick to one thing cause I know everything about it/been playing it forever in fact I would drop it if that ever happens. The thing that I take interest the most are never ending things that could always keep me busy
> But I really know I m an introvert in terms of where I get my energy from
> I isolate myself and tend to love being alone and whenever long periods of socializing I CAN get worn out and need to go back home on my bed with my phone and video games maybe read some books I 'feel' the energy coming back. I dont really get it cause if I an an ENTP then I am an introverted one but some say its mot possible and other say it is.
> ...


I agree with angelcat. I'm not seeing ANY si. 

ENTP recharges with things. we extrovert towards THINGS. not people. we can be the life of the party, or we can be happy learning new theories.

the fact you recharge with brainless video games or sites like this or books is your brain trying to tune out the Ne, and find some calm and peace. 

INTP rechages with logic puzzles, thought exercises, and sure video games.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> I agree with angelcat. I'm not seeing ANY si.
> 
> ENTP recharges with things. we extrovert towards THINGS. not people. we can be the life of the party, or we can be happy learning new theories.
> 
> ...


Can you give more examples of how an INTP recharges vs ENTP recharging?

I like to do logic puzzles and try to to crack em xD and at times be stubborn to not stop cause I love challenges xD but I dont really challenge other people as I hate conflict as it can be a pain in the ass.

Although I do love to entertain myself and love learning new theories and try to keep learning new things. I simply cannot do one thing over and over again cause it drains me.

Oh and its odd cause if I am an ENTP it will be odd cause I don't share the trait of going against others for the sake of it (which I think is a enneagram 8,7 or 3 trait? It would look like an awesome trait to have though cause it would prevent myself from being bored and provide me enough motivation to make me to do stuff but I am way too lazy xD and way too conflict averse).
I am an Enneagram tritype of 954
core type of 9w8

and what do you think of my last answer about my view to thinking:


> Uuuh hmm
> Kinda hard to say xD
> At times when I am bored I would try to look for things to think about. While at other times I would just think to get rid of something that has been bothering my brain and/or been annoying me (for example an unsolved question could really annoy me at times and I would think about it to get rid of it and if I find I cant I would stop eventually)
> I mean I do love to think at times and sometimes to 'fantasize' but then again its a Enneagram 9 trait


and I can have an extraverted attitude when I am 'comfortable' and feel that nothing is holding me down for example authority. I really dont like to get into trouble so I try to avoid it but when I know I am not gonna get in trouble I would go free and wild [email protected]
For example how I act at home vs how I act in school is two different opposite things.
At school due to the fear of getting in trouble I am more controlled and 'more' silent at times and I do joke alot but nothing extreme. 
But at home with my family where there is less things to hold me down (my parents are chill) I love to joke and go wild. For example just randomly dancing or just fooling around xD. and when I joke I love to laugh and my jokes are very quirky. I can get silent but when somebody starts to complain I go quite for a while. I still tend to isolate myself into my room to play video games, go on to the internet to watch videos,read/learn new things. Just general things to keep me busy and prevent myself from getting bored.

So if you may can you ask me more questions?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

I just realized you are 16. Too young to say anything.

Smiles....


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> I just realized you are 16. Too young to say anything.
> 
> Smiles....


Oh really? I thought you had all of your functions but they get more intune with your other ones as you grow up
Hmm but you can figure out your strongest and weakest functions at this age right?
Is it safe to say I am an xNTP then instead till qll my functions are there?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd completely believe you are NTP.

I'd completely believe you are strong in Ne and Ti.

I did not become very outgoing at all until I was about 20 - which is somewhat typical of ENTP.

I'd completely believe you will change by the time you are 25 to something else. 

'tis all good!


----------

